# My pigeon make sound



## AmPidzi (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, over 5 days got Sentine pigeon very young 1 Year old and some few months, now he is reffusing to eat out of hand but willing to make very close eye contact or even in some small case be touched and then he flys aways and is back in his nest.

Yesterday he started one sound to make contstantly almost its like wuhu,wuhu,wuhu or wuu, wuuu, wuu without on end quak, am tryed some vids and post but not good help, he still refusing to get closer to me but only face contact works great. Any ideas? How can am understand sound what he is meaking and meaning of it.

Thank you all


----------



## FeatheredBeauties85 (Aug 25, 2021)

Did you feed and poke? My pigeoon doesn’t reply anymore. I’ve become so lonely and pigeoony just won’t acknowledge me, now my salamander is also giving me some seriously salty vibes. Be happy your pigeoon makes a sounds, you and your sweet pigeoon are blessed.

I am also starting a podcast, which is 1 hour of my favourite pigeoon sounds, can have sample?

spread your wings,
FB85


----------



## AmPidzi (Aug 26, 2021)

FeatheredBeauties85 said:


> Did you feed and poke? My pigeoon doesn’t reply anymore. I’ve become so lonely and pigeoony just won’t acknowledge me, now my salamander is also giving me some seriously salty vibes. Be happy your pigeoon makes a sounds, you and your sweet pigeoon are blessed.
> 
> I am also starting a podcast, which is 1 hour of my favourite pigeoon sounds, can have sample?
> 
> ...


Am to happy about sounds and he now respone on my helo or similar when am enter room where he lives with me, but wish to now more in deept what is meaning in that and why he is going in circle one time and go away and come back, but dont allow hand near him


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

He needs a mate!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Definitely calling for a mate.


----------



## AmPidzi (Aug 26, 2021)

He started today to make quak on end when he is in nest and when am say hello he fest very happy and go circle motions


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if he is courting you!


----------



## AmPidzi (Aug 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Sounds as if he is courting you!


Idk if thats bad think or good 🤧 tbh


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Get him a female!


----------

